# Motor rebuilt, installing this weekend



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Just a couple pics of the rebuilt engine. Added forged pistons, had to bore it a little, new cam, repainted. Hope to finish up tomorrow.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks nice, is that the correct color for your year Pontiac? Just curious, Pontiac metalic blue is my favorite engine color and looks soooo sharp underhood.

What cam did you end up running? Cu in. ? What heads and intake? :cheers


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

From what I know it is the correct color for that year. I had a Comp Cam installed, I really am not a gearhead so unsure of what it was. The numbers on the current one are .477/.480, 268/280 and 110 lobe separation. I'm also not sure how much he had to bore to get the forged pistons in, I believe I'm closer to a 400 now. Head are the originals and the intake is going to still be the tripower.

More progress today, we had most of it together and were filling the radiator it started to leak. Found out we forgot to replace the rubber washer where the intake meets the water pump and had to pop the intake again. Decide to just finish up re-installing the intake and work on it this week. Only thing left is the shifter linkage, plug wires and a couple things with the carb linkage. Can't wait to fire her back up!!!


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Be sure to exactly follow the cam manufacturer's break-in instructions.
Good luck with the start-up. Looks great!!!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Chad, you are going to need a bigger master cylinder to stop that monster. Just kidding - looks great. Matt


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Please do post us up some video of the fire-up!

Bear


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Matthew said:


> Chad, you are going to need a bigger master cylinder to stop that monster. Just kidding - looks great. Matt


Matt,

Thats the next project if I can get a decent price on a set of disk brakes, lol.

Chad


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

Reminds me a little of what I did the other day. Just got the engine back from a rebuild. All new internals. Not big HP build just mildly hotter than stock and able to run on premium pump gas. Should have the carbs back from the plater soon. Body is currently on rotisserie. Hope to have it all back together in August.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

DSMTiger, looks great. Did you have the engine done in Des Moines? Matt


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

Matthew said:


> DSMTiger, looks great. Did you have the engine done in Des Moines? Matt


Yes......rebuilt at Midwest Machine on Delaware in Des Moines. They know Pontiac engines and had several in the shop while mine was being rebuilt. They put my engine on a run stand and ran it for an hour to begin the break in and make sure that everything was OK. Was great to hear it roar through the open headers. They also have a dyno at the shop and I will be able to get a run on it when the car is completely back together.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)




----------

